# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ‎تحديد إتجاه القبلة عن طريق برنامج Google earth

## صالح عبدربه

يمكن تحديد اتجاه القبلة بصورة دقيقة بواسطة برنامجGoogle earth  وذلك بمد خط المسافة من بيت الله الحرام( الكعبة) الى المنطقة التي تريد ايجاد معرفة اتجاه القبله فيها ... وقد فعلت ذلك ووجدت ان المساجد في منطقتنا تميل عن القبلة نحو الغرب بزاوية قد تصل الى 30 درجة ... فهل يعتمد على هذا البرنامج في تحديد القبلة مستقبلا؟؟

----------


## وسم المعاني

ماذا تقصد ؟

هل تقصد أن قبلة مساجدكم غير صحيحة؛ لأنها منحرفة قليلاً ؟

بالنسبة لي وجدت أتجاه القبلة صحيح.

----------


## صالح عبدربه

نعم عندما رسمت خطا من الكعبة الى منطقتنا رايت ان مساجدنا تميل بزاوية تزيد عن 25 درجة ...اي انها تتجه غرب مكة بحوالي 500 كيلومتر...
فهل هذا الخط فعلا يمثل القبلة؟

----------


## وسم المعاني

الله اعلم ..
والأمر جداً مهم ..


ومن وجهة نظري القاصرة: أرى أن تحديدك صحيح , إذ مالمانع من عدم صحته ؟!
والبرنامج عبارة عن تصوير حقيقي للأرض ...
لكن هل كل المساجد قبلتها في نفس الاتجاه ؟
ثم على ماذا اعتمدوا قبل البناء في تحديد القبلة؟
أعتقد إنهم اعتمدوا على الشمس والاتجاهات والبوصلة ..
اتمنى أن يفيدونا الأخوان !!

----------


## صالح عبدربه

يعتمدوا على البوصلة بزاوية محددة لكل منطقة الا انها ليست دقيقة جدا ...
وساحاول رفع هذه الصورة للمشاهدة ان امكن:
http://majles.alukah.net/uploader/1097_1.jpg

----------


## صالح عبدربه

اخواني هل لكم ان تفيدونا بحكم الصلاة في هذه المساجد بعد علمنا بذلك؟

----------


## الهوواوووي

ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة 
وعن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:  ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة  رواه الترمذي، وقواه البخاري. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


هذا الحديث رواه الترمذي من طريق أبي معشر نجيح بن عبد الرحمن السندي، ورواه أيضا من طريق آخر أقوى منه، ولهذا قواه البخاري، والطريق الثاني جيد، وفيه أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال:  ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة  وشاهده ما رواه السبعة عن أبي أيوب -رضي الله عنه- أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال:  لا تستقبلوا القبلة ببول ولا غائط ولا تستدبروها، ولكن شرقوا أو غربوا  يعني: لأهل المدينة ومن كان على سمتهم، قال:  شرقوا أو غربوا  أمر من أراد أن يقضي حاجته ألا يستقبل جهة القبلة، فدل على أن القبلة تشمل الجهة كلها؛ ولهذا قال:  شرقوا أو غربوا  . 

ومن كان مثلا على غير قبلة أهل المدينة كأهل نجد ومن كان على سمتهم، يقال: شمل أو جنب إلى جهة الشمال أو جهة الجنوب، فلا يكون ما بين الشمال والجنوب قبله فما بين المشرق والمغرب قبله لأهل المدينة، ومن كان على سمتهم، وكذلك غيرهم، إذا كانت قبلته إلى الشرق أو إلى الغرب، نقول: ما بين الشمال والجنوب قبله بحسب ما كان هو فيه، فما بين المشرق والمغرب قبله، وهذا قد جاء معناه عن جمع من الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- فإذا استقبل إلى الجهة، فقد اتجه إلى القبلة، ولا يجب عليه إصابة عين القبلة، ما إذا كان ما إذا كان لا يراها، فإذا كان بعيدا عنها لا يراها، فإن الواجب عليه أن يتجه إلى جهة القبلة، ولا يجب عليه أن يعاينها.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ثلاثون درجة كثيرة جداً، ويظهر لي أن هناك خطأ ما، فلا أدري هل هو منك أم من برنامج جوجل، ولعلي أفرغ للنظر في ذلك إن شاء الله.

وقد استخدمت الإحداثيات في الصورة لحساب القبلة فظهر لي أن زاوية القبلة عندكم 298

وأحسن طريقة لتحديد القبلة هي جهاز تحديد المواقع، فتضع إحداثية البيت الحرام فيشير إلى الزاوية
وأيضاً تستطيع أن تتأكد من صحة القبلة عندكم، بدقة كبيرة من غير أدوات، في يوم 16 يولية القادم الساعة 12:26 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. ففي تلك اللحظة تكون الشمس فوق مكة تماماً، وتشير ظلال جميع الأعمدة في أي مكان مشمس في العالم إلى جهة الكعبة (الكهرباء، الهاتف، الحبال المعلَّقة بأثقال ... إلخ)
الأفضل أن تستخدم ساعة رقمية (كساعة الهاتف المحمول) وتأكد من ضبطها بدقة على ساعة لندن
وفي تلك اللحظة تضع علامتين في الأرض على رأس ظل العمود وقاعدته تحددان اتجاه الشمس
وإذا أردت تسجيل القبلة في فناء منزلك فاعقد حبلاً بحبل الغسيل مثلاً يتدلى إلى أسفل واربط شيئا ثقيلاً في أسفله بحيث لا تمس الأرض، فيؤدي وظيفة العمود لأنه يتعامد على الأرض

----------


## صالح عبدربه

> ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة 
> وعن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:  ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة  رواه الترمذي، وقواه البخاري. 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> هذا الحديث رواه الترمذي من طريق أبي معشر نجيح بن عبد الرحمن السندي، ورواه أيضا من طريق آخر أقوى منه، ولهذا قواه البخاري، والطريق الثاني جيد، وفيه أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال:  ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة  وشاهده ما رواه السبعة عن أبي أيوب -رضي الله عنه- أنه -عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال:  لا تستقبلوا القبلة ببول ولا غائط ولا تستدبروها، ولكن شرقوا أو غربوا  يعني: لأهل المدينة ومن كان على سمتهم، قال:  شرقوا أو غربوا  أمر من أراد أن يقضي حاجته ألا يستقبل جهة القبلة، فدل على أن القبلة تشمل الجهة كلها؛ ولهذا قال:  شرقوا أو غربوا  . 
> ومن كان مثلا على غير قبلة أهل المدينة كأهل نجد ومن كان على سمتهم، يقال: شمل أو جنب إلى جهة الشمال أو جهة الجنوب، فلا يكون ما بين الشمال والجنوب قبله فما بين المشرق والمغرب قبله لأهل المدينة، ومن كان على سمتهم، وكذلك غيرهم، إذا كانت قبلته إلى الشرق أو إلى الغرب، نقول: ما بين الشمال والجنوب قبله بحسب ما كان هو فيه، فما بين المشرق والمغرب قبله، وهذا قد جاء معناه عن جمع من الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- فإذا استقبل إلى الجهة، فقد اتجه إلى القبلة، ولا يجب عليه إصابة عين القبلة، ما إذا كان ما إذا كان لا يراها، فإذا كان بعيدا عنها لا يراها، فإن الواجب عليه أن يتجه إلى جهة القبلة، ولا يجب عليه أن يعاينها.


هل اعذر اذا انحرفت عامدا عن القبلة باكثر من ثلاثين درجة علما بانني لازلت بين المشرق والمغرب؟؟

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإن الشمس تتعامد على الكعبة مرتين في السنة،
وسآتيكم بالتفاصيل إن شاء الله،

فإن كنت ترى الشمس في هاتين اللحظتين، فإنك إن نظرت إلى الشمس ساعتئذ، فذلك اتجاه القبلة، والدقة في ذلك تامة إن شاء الله،




> وأيضاً تستطيع أن تتأكد من صحة القبلة عندكم، بدقة كبيرة من غير أدوات، في يوم 16 يولية القادم الساعة 12:26 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. ففي تلك اللحظة تكون الشمس فوق مكة تماماً، وتشير ظلال جميع الأعمدة في أي مكان مشمس في العالم إلى جهة الكعبة (الكهرباء، الهاتف، الحبال المعلَّقة بأثقال ... إلخ)
> الأفضل أن تستخدم ساعة رقمية (كساعة الهاتف المحمول) وتأكد من ضبطها بدقة على ساعة لندن
> وفي تلك اللحظة تضع علامتين في الأرض على رأس ظل العمود وقاعدته تحددان اتجاه الشمس
> وإذا أردت تسجيل القبلة في فناء منزلك فاعقد حبلاً بحبل الغسيل مثلاً يتدلى إلى أسفل واربط شيئا ثقيلاً في أسفله بحيث لا تمس الأرض، فيؤدي وظيفة العمود لأنه يتعامد على الأرض


صدقت وبررت!

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإن الشمس تتعامد على الكعبة مرتين في السنة، ساعة انتصاف النهار، (وتحين صلاة الظهر عند زوال الشمس عن ذلك، أي بعد ذلك بدقائق معدودة)

يوم: 28 مايو (هذه الحسابات شمسية، فنعتمد فيها على تقويم شمسي)
يوم: 16 يوليو (تموز ؟)

وفي البحث المرفق (وهو بالإنجليزية، ولم يتسع وقتي لترجمته، ولم أحتج إلى ذلك)، والذي كتبه كمال عبدلي، بيان تفصيلي بطريقة حساب اتجاه القبلة من أي موقع، بدلالة إحداثيات ذلك الموقع (خط الطول وخط العرض) وإحداثيات الكعبة 
(ويسهل تحديد إحداثيات الكعبة، والموقع المراد تحديد القبلة فيه، من برنامج Google)

يتميز هذا البحث أيضا باستشهاده بجهود علماء المسلمين على مر الزمان في تحديد اتجاه القبلة:

وقد وضعت رابطه هاهنا لفائدة من له علم بحساب المثلثات،

وكان صاحب البحث ساعة كتابته مديرا لبرنامج الحساب الرقمي والرمزي والهندسي، بالمؤسسة القومية الأمريكية للعلوم (National Science Foundation)، والظاهر من اسمه، ومن المراجع التي ذكرها أنه من الهند أو باكستان

والرابط الأصل هاهنا

----------


## صالح عبدربه

يا اخواني الامكانيات اليوم متوفرة وبدقة لتحديد الاتجاه ولكن نريد الحكم الشرعي هل اعذر اذا انحرفت عامدا عن القبلة باكثر من ثلاثين درجة علما بانني لازلت بين المشرق والمغرب؟؟

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد قال الإمام البخاري في كتاب الاستئذان، باب 18
6251 - حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ نُمَيْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِىِّ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ - رضى الله عنه أَنَّ رَجُلاً دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم جَالِسٌ فِى نَاحِيَةِ الْمَسْجِدِ فَصَلَّى ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم « وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلاَمُ ارْجِعْ فَصَلِّ فَإِنَّكَ لَمْ تُصَلِّ » . فَرَجَعَ فَصَلَّى ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ فَسَلَّمَ . فَقَالَ « وَعَلَيْكَ السَّلاَمُ فَارْجِعْ فَصَلِّ ، فَإِنَّكَ لَمْ تُصَلِّ » . فَقَالَ فِى الثَّانِيَةِ أَوْ فِى الَّتِى بَعْدَهَا عَلِّمْنِى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ . فَقَالَ « إِذَا قُمْتَ إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ فَأَسْبِغِ الْوُضُوءَ ، ثُمَّ اسْتَقْبِلِ الْقِبْلَةَ فَكَبِّرْ ، ثُمَّ اقْرَأْ بِمَا تَيَسَّرَ مَعَكَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ، ثُمَّ ارْكَعْ حَتَّى تَطْمَئِنَّ رَاكِعاً ، ثُمَّ ارْفَعْ حَتَّى تَسْتَوِىَ قَائِماً ، ثُمَّ اسْجُدْ حَتَّى تَطْمَئِنَّ سَاجِداً ، ثُمَّ ارْفَعْ حَتَّى تَطْمَئِنَّ جَالِساً ، ثُمَّ اسْجُدْ حَتَّى تَطْمَئِنَّ سَاجِداً ، ثُمَّ ارْفَعْ حَتَّى تَطْمَئِنَّ جَالِساً ، ثُمَّ افْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فِى صَلاَتِكَ كُلِّهَا » . وَقَالَ أَبُو أُسَامَةَ فِى الأَخِيرِ « حَتَّى تَسْتَوِىَ قَائِماً » . أطرافه 757 ، 793 ، 6252 ، 6667 - تحفة 12983 - 69/8  

فلابد من استقبال القبلة، وقد ورد الأمر بذلك في الربع الأول من الجزء الثاني من القرآن الكريم:
وقد كرر الله تعالى الأمر بذلك مرات، 

ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا استقبل القبلة للصلاة - ينحرف عنها، كالذي تسأل عنه، 

فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام، إذا أردت أن تصلي، ولا تول وجهك عن المسجد الحرام.

والله تعالى أجل وأعلم

----------


## الحلم والأناة

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
"اكتشفوا أن مسجدهم ينحرف عن القبلة بمقدار 17 درجة
لدينا في القرية جامع بناؤه قديم وتمت الصلاة فيه لأكثر من عام ، ولكن قبل فترة عندما قامت الأوقاف بالكشف على الجامع اتضح أن المسجد منحرف عن اتجاه القبلة ما يعادل 17 درجة ، فانقسم أهل القرية إلى قسمين منهم من قال إنه يجب وضع خيط لتعديل اتجاه القبلة ، ومنهم من قال بأن ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة والانحراف قليل وتصح الصلاة بدون تشويه صفوف المصلين ، فما رأيكم ؟ وهل يجوز الصلاة خلف الإمام ونحن منحرفون بمقدار 17 درجة ؟ ثم هل يجوز هجر المسجد وهل يجوز تخطي المساجد ؟ نريد الإجابة بتفصيل وبشكل قاطع لأن أهل البلدة معتمدون على الله ثم على فضيلتكم بالإفتاء القاطع ، وسوف نعلق الفتوى في المسجد لحل الخلاف بين الفريقين .


الحمد لله 

أولا : 

استقبال القبلة شرط لصحة الصلاة ؛ لقوله تعالى : ( قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنْتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ ) البقرة/144 . 

وفرض القريب من الكعبة أن يستقبل عينها ، وأما البعيد عنها ففرضه أن يستقبل جهتها ، عند جمهور العلماء . 

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في "المغني" : " استقبال القبلة شرط لصحة الصلاة , ولا فرق بين الفريضة والنافلة . . . 

والواجب على من بَعُد من مكة طلب جهة الكعبة , دون إصابة العين . 

قال أحمد : ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة , فإن انحرف عن القبلة قليلا لم يُعِدْ , ولكن يتحرى الوسط . وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة . . . لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة ) رواه الترمذي " انتهى باختصار . 

وفي كلام الإمام أحمد رحمه الله المتقدم فائدتان : 

الأولى : تتعلق بصلاتكم الماضية ، فهي صحيحة ولا يلزمكم إعادتها . 

الثانية : تتعلق بصلاتكم في المستقبل ، فعليكم تعديل الصفوف ، ولا ينبغي لكم تعمد الانحراف عن القبلة . 

وهذا هو قول جمهور العلماء ، أما الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله فقد ذهب إلى أنه يجب إصابة عين الكعبة حتى على البعيد ، وتبطل الصلاة عنده بمثل هذا الانحراف عن القبلة . 

وانظر : "المجموع" (3/208) . 

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " استقبال القبلة يكون إما إلى عين القبلة وهي الكعبة ، وإما إلى جهتها. فإن كان الإنسان قريبا من الكعبة يمكنه مشاهدتها ففرضه أن يستقبل عين الكعبة لأنها هي الأصل. وأما إذا كان بعيدا لا يمكنه مشاهدة الكعبة فإن الواجب عليه أن يستقبل الجهة ، وكلما بعد الإنسان عن مكة كانت الجهة في حقه أوسع ، لأن الدائرة كلما تباعدت اتسعت ، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة ) هذا بالنسبة لأهل المدينة ، وذكر أهل العلم رحمهم الله أن الانحراف اليسير في الجهة لا يضر. 

والجهات معروف أنها أربع : الشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب ، فإذا كان الإنسان عن الكعبة شرقا أو غربا كانت القبلة في حقه ما بين الشمال والجنوب ، وإذا كان عن الكعبة شمالا أو جنوبا صارت القبلة في حقه ما بين المشرق والمغرب لأن الواجب استقبال الجهة... " انتهى من "فقه العبادات" ص (154). 

ثانياً : 

لا حرج في وضع خيط ونحوه ليستقيم الصف على اتجاه القبلة ، وهذا أولى من الصلاة مع الانحراف . 

ثالثاً : 

الأفضل أن يصلي الإنسان في مسجد حيه أو المسجد القريب من بيته ، ولا يتخطاه إلى غيره من المساجد إلا لسبب شرعي ، والمرجو من القائمين على المسجد أن يقوموا بتعديل الصفوف وعدم الانحراف عن القبلة يميناً أو شمالاً ، احتياطاً للصلاة ، فإن بعض الأئمة كما سبق يبطل الصلاة بمثل هذا الانحراف . 

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ، وجمع كلمتهم على البر والتقوى . 

والله أعلم ."

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
هذه بعض المعلومات الخاص بتحديد القبلة بواسطة برنامج غوغل لسذاجة وجهل! 

و الله أعلم ..
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19114

----------


## صالح عبدربه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> جزاكم الله كل خير 
> هذه بعض المعلومات الخاص بتحديد القبلة بواسطة برنامج غوغل لسذاجة وجهل! 
> و الله أعلم ..
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19114


لكن النتائج اثبتت على ارض الواقع دقة عمل القياسات التي يعطيها هذا البرناج
ان المساجد التي قبلتها صحيحة سواء عرفنا ذالك بالبوصلة اوبظل الشاخص ان جوجل يوكد صحتها ايضا 
ولذالك على الاخت الفاضلة ان ترينا مسجدا واحدا فقط بني على القبلة الصحيحة وانطبقت علية
كل ادلة تحديدالقبلةثم لترينا خط جوجل هل سيظهر منحرفا عندها سوف  نسلم بعدم دقة هذا البرنامج وان كنا لن نسلم باسلوب السذاجةوالجهل الذي لا يعتمدة الا المفلسون من الادلة

----------


## حامد بن أحمد

> لكن النتائج اثبتت على ارض الواقع دقة عمل القياسات التي يعطيها هذا البرناج
> ان المساجد التي قبلتها صحيحة سواء عرفنا ذالك بالبوصلة اوبظل الشاخص ان جوجل يوكد صحتها ايضا 
> ولذالك على الاخت الفاضلة ان ترينا مسجدا واحدا فقط بني على القبلة الصحيحة وانطبقت علية
> كل ادلة تحديدالقبلةثم لترينا خط جوجل هل سيظهر منحرفا عندها سوف  نسلم بعدم دقة هذا البرنامج وان كنا لن نسلم باسلوب السذاجةوالجهل الذي لا يعتمدة الا المفلسون من الادلة


جزاكم الله خيرا
الموضوع قديم لكني بحاجة إليه الآن
أولاً: نظرية تعامد الشمس على مكة في هذه التواريخ -المذكورة بأعلى- فيها ما فيها من ناحية أن إتجاه الظل في اتجاهات الأرض الثمانية لن تكون في اتجاه القبلة حسب ما أفهمه لأن اتجاه الظل سكون معاس لاتجاه الشمس لذا
فالأصح ان يكون اتجاه القبلة معاكس لاتجاه الظل-معاكس وليس عمودياً عليه.
يضاف إلى هذا أن المدن القريبة من مكة لمدينة جدة لن تستفيد من هذه النظرية بسبب تلاشي الظل تقريبا.وقد جربت هذا اليوم (29-5-2010) في جدة.ولعل غيري يجرب لأني جربت على أشياء غير عمودية على الأرض..لكن الجامع بينها أنه لا ظل
ثانياً: برنامج جوجل فيه انحراف يسير في جميع قياساته وأظن سببه مسألة كروية الأرض
وقد جربت هذه في عدة مساجد-عندنا هنا في جدة- وتيقنت من هذا بالتجربة على المسجد النبوي لأن قبلته قطعية كما نص الفقهاء.

----------

